# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  CHANGE how people see bald men

## Age30 NW3

Hello. New member. Age 30, NW3V. I've been NW3+ since my early 20s. I've noticed that this forum seems to be filled with people bemoaning hair loss and using drugs to cling to the hair they have left. Many people here are trying everything they can to not be "bald" or "balding." If a total stranger were to say "huh, you're balding!" How would you handle it?

How about instead of being so terrified of baldness we change what it means to be a bald man? What if bald men were known as being fit, confident, calm and successful? What if baldness, as ugly as it is, forced us to develop exceptional abilities? 

Life throws curve balls at everyone. Sometimes those curve balls are crazy brutal. What if our baldness made us better equipped emotionally at dealing with those curve balls?

Sure, we'll never be as sexually magnetic as the Brad Pitts of the world. But it's not like every guy with hair is crushing tail while all us baldies watch from the sidelines. I can't speak for all of you, but I've managed to score a wee bit of trim in my life. And that's cool.

Also, I'm a short guy too! Barely 5'7"!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I've noticed that this forum seems to be filled with people bemoaning hair loss and using drugs to cling to the hair they have left. Many people here are trying everything they can to not be "bald" or "balding."


 You do realize that this is a hair loss forum.  The majority of us cant and wont accept going bald.  You want hair loss acceptance.  Slybaldguys is that way -------->

----------


## Age30 NW3

LOL. Well...it sounds like an inability to let go is your real problem. I'll check that site out!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> LOL. Well...it sounds like an inability to let go is your real problem. I'll check that site out!


 That is my problem at the moment.  The bald look blows.

----------


## redy

until people figure out a way to make being bald as a way to make money in cosmetics, the general public will not consider bald attractive. However, you can still be bald and attractive to most women who actually like themselves if you still like yourself.

----------


## Age30 NW3

The vast majority of humans over 25 are not physically attractive, with or without hair. Most people are fat, pale, ugly, unhealthy, not good looking. As adults over 25, our abilities matter far more than our looks. And guess what? If you eat a super healthy diet (lots of veggies, no junk, no white bread, no fatty meat), exercise, and get a tan, you will be more attractive than most men with hair. Because most men with hair are unhealthy and out of shape.

----------


## Age30 NW3

> That is my problem at the moment.  The bald look blows.


 So does the fat look, the pale look, the unkempt look, the badly-dressed look, the depressed look...most looks blow. It takes a lot to look attractive. You need the whole package.

----------


## baldozer

Baldness is a bit overrated in terms of ugliness. If you are good looking with hair, chances are that you would still be good looking without it.

----------


## Age30 NW3

Right on! And hair is overrated in terms of attractiveness.

----------


## fred970

I'm an attractive 24 year old guy, 6" 3', I have been approached to do modelling, I had a good social life, I had success with women, doing well in university etc. etc. All of that while being bald, yet I have been on minoxidil since I was 20 years old and I had a 5000€ FUE hair transplant two weeks ago, this is the topic about it: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=16218

Why? Because I just didn't want to be "the bald guy". Because no matter how much you make your rationalization hamster spin and tell yourself being bald at f-ing 24 years old is OK, in the end, society, people, women hate baldness on young guys and will make sure to remind you that, so that you know your place.

I've been bullied by men in bars, shouting, singing in chores that I had no hair, women made fun of my see-through hair, women told me "not you, not in your dreams, I don't date bald guys!", "we told each other you had cancer, do you have cancer Fred?", "You look like a skinhead", "You were good-looking, you know, when you had hair".

I'll go further and say this: you may have won the genetic lottery and still be deeply affected by baldness, because it is and always will be disfigurement. You hair line goes and the proportions are not there anymore. It crushes you when you look in the mirror. You are simply just worse off, and average guys can lose quite a lot of marks on the attractive scale. OP, you don't seem to realize how offensive your posts can come across here, and you're only NW3, wait until you're past NW4 and come back to lecture us again. I'll not be surprised if you changed your mind completely.

----------


## Age30 NW3

You don't seem to realize how young you come across here. When I was 24 I felt the same way. But all the oppression you discussed? It happens to everyone for one thing or another. Everyone gets picked on, left out, marginalized, mocked... The only difference with you is that you have a nice scapegoat...your hair. You're tall and good looking...THAT is why people pick on you...you should have started singing along with those guys in the pub. They obviously hate their lives, and you would have looked like a funny, unflappable champion. Girls would have loved it. Average looking people love picking on good looking people. If you weren't bald, they'd find something else. Maybe the way you dress or the way you smell. Women rejection? Dude modern western women are awful. Any good looking guy will tell you how psycho they are. If they're not rejecting you, they're desperately clinging to you. Which is worse, honestly? As for my NW3, I have ALWAYS been the baldest of my friends. Always. Do you think girls look at me and go "oh he's only NW3, I'll still bang him." Bald is bald. Either you have a good hairline, or you don't. Period. Your problem isn't your hair...it's your inability to understand people.

----------


## Mike K

You're not the first person to come to this site and start a thread like this. What exactly is y'alls mentality? Do you think you are going to leave a comment on btt and lead the parade to acceptance? Or are you just here to troll everybody?

----------


## Joan

I know plenty of people who've never been "picked on, left out, marginalized, mocked."  A lot of lucky people will go through life and never suffer asinine or cruel comments being made about their appearance.

----------


## fred970

A lot of people will never be made fun of? 

That's a bold statement, you don't know other people so well, what they have been through. 

It seems that you idealise other people's life a bit too much.

I'm sure pretty much everyone has been made of or picked on at a point in his life.

----------


## Joan

My statement is based on the people in my life (whom I know very well), and the majority of them have not been picked on.  Ever.  You are right--I don't know what others have been or are going through.  That's why I don't judge people and give of myself to others who are not so fortunate.  I don't idealize anyone or anyone's life.  I don't know how you got that idea.

----------


## Joan

And I never said a lot of people will never be made fun of; I said they won't suffer negative comments being made about their appearance.

----------


## Age30 NW3

> I know plenty of people who've never been "picked on, left out, marginalized, mocked."  A lot of lucky people will go through life and never suffer asinine or cruel comments being made about their appearance.


 It's not always about "cruel comments." It's about the way people reduce each other's worth. Being ignored might be worse than being made fun of with cruel comments.

----------


## fred970

> And I never said a lot of people will never be made fun of; I said they won't suffer negative comments being made about their appearance.


 That's just not true. Everyone will will get negative comments about their appearance at a point in their life.

----------


## baldozer

> I'm an attractive 24 year old guy, 6" 3', I have been approached to do modelling, I had a good social life, I had success with women, doing well in university etc. etc. All of that while being bald, yet I have been on minoxidil since I was 20 years old and I had a 5000€ FUE hair transplant two weeks ago, this is the topic about it: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=16218
> 
> Why? Because I just didn't want to be "the bald guy". Because no matter how much you make your rationalization hamster spin and tell yourself being bald at f-ing 24 years old is OK, in the end, society, people, women hate baldness on young guys and will make sure to remind you that, so that you know your place.
> 
> I've been bullied by men in bars, shouting, singing in chores that I had no hair, *women made fun of my see-through hair, women told me "not you, not in your dreams, I don't date bald guys!", "we told each other you had cancer, do you have cancer Fred?", "You look like a skinhead", "You were good-looking, you know, when you had hair".*
> 
> I'll go further and say this: you may have won the genetic lottery and still be deeply affected by baldness, because it is and always will be disfigurement. You hair line goes and the proportions are not there anymore. It crushes you when you look in the mirror. You are simply just worse off, and average guys can lose quite a lot of marks on the attractive scale. OP, you don't seem to realize how offensive your posts can come across here, and you're only NW3, wait until you're past NW4 and come back to lecture us again. I'll not be surprised if you changed your mind completely.


 Who cares if some women don't want to date bald men. Why is it so important for some men to be attractive to all women? I think you are talking about women who go to bars and clubs. They are the uglier ones anyway, shopping for some validation in those bars. There was a scientific article which concluded that uglier women place more value on the physical appearance of their partner. Women often seek traits which they lack themselves in their partner.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I hate this balding crap as much as anybody, but sometimes I think we are our own worst enemy when it comes to keeping us from getting what we want out of life.  As much as we would all like to believe that hair will end all of our suffering, and I know I will get crap for this, but having a full head of hair will not solve all our problems.

Many around here make it all about women.  Yeah there are many women that will not give you the time of day because of your shitty hair, but there are also women that will do the same because of your skin tone, weight, financial status, education, etc.  We can only make the best of what we have.  I am not saying give up the hair loss battle.  I sure as hell am not.  Just because our hair is going to hell doesn't mean we have to let the rest of us do the same.

Losing hair most likely will take it's toll on our looks, but we don't have to make things worse by walking around frustrated and angry about it.  I think a woman would rather go out with the cool, in shape, stylish, balding guy, than a bitter, angry, insecure, balding guy that walks around hating the world.

----------


## baldozer

> I hate this balding crap as much as anybody, but sometimes I think we are our own worst enemy when it comes to keeping us from getting what we want out of life.  As much as we would all like to believe that hair will end all of our suffering, and I know I will get crap for this, but having a full head of hair will not solve all our problems.
> 
> *Many around here make it all about women*.  Yeah there are many women that will not give you the time of day because of your shitty hair, but there are also women that will do the same because of your skin tone, weight, financial status, education, etc.  We can only make the best of what we have.  I am not saying give up the hair loss battle.  I sure as hell am not.  Just because our hair is going to hell doesn't mean we have to let the rest of us do the same.
> 
> Losing hair most likely will take it's toll on our looks, but we don't have to make things worse by walking around frustrated and angry about it.  *I think a woman would rather go out with the cool, in shape, stylish, balding guy, than a bitter, angry, insecure, balding guy that walks around hating the world*.


 First you say that people here make it all about women, and then at the end you yourself talk about what kind of guys women are attracted to. Seriously, we should stop worrying so much about what women find attractive. This is one reason why I hate this sexual liberation so much. It puts men into endless competition for women.

----------


## fred970

It's women, always women, that's the first thing that comes to the mind of every man noticing his hair loss for the first time.

Yes, life is pretty much about our ability to get laid, everything we do is about getting laid. And once our hair is departing, we just have to do much more to attract a partner. 

No so, baldness isn't the sexual death sentence a lot of people make it out to be. You'll just not be able to let yourself go as much as the guy with a full head of hair, and in the end, maybe that's a good thing.

----------


## baldozer

> It's women, always women, that's the first thing that comes to the mind of every man noticing his hair loss for the first time.
> 
> *Yes, life is pretty much about our ability to get laid*, everything we do is about getting laid. And once our hair is departing, we just have to do much more to attract a partner. 
> 
> No so, baldness isn't the sexual death sentence a lot of people make it out to be. You'll just not be able to let yourself go as much as the guy with a full head of hair, and in the end, maybe that's a good thing.


 Nonsense. Once, you are married, life is all about making the life of your family better rather than being lecherous. Like I said before, sexual liberation has put men into an endless competition of getting laid. Its pure greed and is destructive to your soul. It can also turn into an addiction which interferes with other important things in your life, like study and job.

----------


## Jasari

> I'm an attractive 24 year old guy, 6" 3', I have been approached to do modelling, I had a good social life, I had success with women, doing well in university etc. etc. All of that while being bald, yet I have been on minoxidil since I was 20 years old and I had a 5000 FUE hair transplant two weeks ago, this is the topic about it: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=16218
> 
> Why? Because I just didn't want to be "the bald guy". Because no matter how much you make your rationalization hamster spin and tell yourself being bald at f-ing 24 years old is OK, in the end, society, people, women hate baldness on young guys and will make sure to remind you that, so that you know your place.
> 
> I've been bullied by men in bars, shouting, singing in chores that I had no hair, women made fun of my see-through hair, women told me "not you, not in your dreams, I don't date bald guys!", "we told each other you had cancer, do you have cancer Fred?", "You look like a skinhead", "You were good-looking, you know, when you had hair".
> 
> I'll go further and say this: you may have won the genetic lottery and still be deeply affected by baldness, because it is and always will be disfigurement. You hair line goes and the proportions are not there anymore. It crushes you when you look in the mirror. You are simply just worse off, and average guys can lose quite a lot of marks on the attractive scale. OP, you don't seem to realize how offensive your posts can come across here, and you're only NW3, wait until you're past NW4 and come back to lecture us again. I'll not be surprised if you changed your mind completely.


 I'm in the same boat. I actually shaved my head & it looked pretty good. I didn't get bad comments, women liked it but I hated it - The biggest thing that changes is this stereotype you get lumped in. Automatically you're the tough guy etc & a lot of women like that but it sucks when you don't.

I actually ended up going to the same doc in Belgium as you (And if from the other side of the world) - I've subsequently had a second transplant & gone from a norwood 4 to norwood 2 & couldn't be happier.

----------


## fred970

> Nonsense. Once, you are married, life is all about making the life of your family better rather than being lecherous. Like I said before, sexual liberation has put men into an endless competition of getting laid. Its pure greed and is destructive to your soul. It can also turn into an addiction which interferes with other important things in your life, like study and job.


 I don't want to get married, ever, I think it's one of the stupidest thing a man could do in 2014, the woman will divorce you, take your kids and your money, that's the reality. Then what? Are you married to even say things like that? I don't see getting laid as pure greed and destructive. That's your vision of things.

To me, there's nothing more important than getting laid, and I think every man who's telling himself the contrary here knows deep down he's kidding himself. 99&#37; of the posts about how baldness affect our lives in this forum are about how women will react to it. That's fact.

Seducing women is important, and to a greater extent, relationships are, not only with women, but with other people. Study and a job are secondary in life in my opinion. What matters to me are people, my family, my friends, my girlfriend.

Jobs and studies are overrated, everyone I know who is in a corporate job that society advertise as the ultimate achievement in life are miserable. Now I'm doing a master at university, but it's not like my life depends on my study and my ability to sacrifice 40 hours a week of my time to a big corporation that could replace me in a heartbeat. 

Sure money is important, but not as important as the time you will waste while you're at work. All the money in the world won't buy it back.




> I actually ended up going to the same doc in Belgium as you (And if from the other side of the world) - I've subsequently had a second transplant & gone from a norwood 4 to norwood 2 & couldn't be happier.


 Thanks for this post, it gives me hope for my future growth  :Smile: .

----------


## Age30 NW3

It is absolutely all about girls. Baldozer even admits it...what is getting married and having kids? Getting laid, of course! Any man who wants to get married wants to attract the best wife possible. Any man who isn't interested in marriage wants to bang the best girls possible.

But here's the rub: hair is only one tiny piece of the "woman-attraction" puzzle. And as fred said, having great hair basically just allows a man to be lazier in other areas and still be attractive to many girls. Big effin deal.

When a woman meets a man, she first decides if she's physically attracted. That calculus is simply, "is he tall enough, and do I enjoy his face." That's it. Obviously there are girls with more specific criteria, but that is their business. Girls are allowed to restrict or grant access to their vaginas however they please.

Your face is not just your hairline. Do you have nice teeth? Good color? Do you take care of your skin? Do you have good breath? (Floss!!)

After that comes the really important part: actually talking to her. At this point she'll be looking for a man who makes her feel comfortable, yet a little bit dangerous. She wants a guy to show her a point of view she hasn't seen before. She wants someone who is real and interesting.

And NEVER forget: even if at first she decides she doesn't like you, she can ALWAYS change her mind down the road and fall in love with you. Girls are fickle, silly creatures.

----------


## fred970

I agree with pretty much all the above.

----------


## Age30 NW3

And Fred

When I was your age I said the same kinds of things..."it's all about hair, I'm bald so my life is over." But yknow what man? Everyone in life has their hurdle. Everyone has weird bone structure or odd eyes or bad hair or a skinny neck etc etc. Humans are just friggin animals. We were not made in god's image. 

So it's not about who has more hair. It's about who is willing to sack up and kick ass in spite of the frail human body they inherited. Who is willing to quit whining and just make it happen. Be great at something. Be a great soccer player or a great scientist or a great piano player. If you are truly great at something, and you spend time developing yourself into a calm, happy person, then that's what you'll be: great, calm, and happy. Are you seriously going to let a few psycho chicks and a few pub strangers make you hate yourself?

----------


## fred970

It's just that I tell myself that I could do without that crap. And that other guys my age don't go through that crap, and they never will, because if they start balding at 40, it will be way more acceptable. 

And don't tell me it's the same as being ugly or being short. No one is born bald, no one has to be bald as a kid. I had a glimpse, until I was an adult, of what it was like to have full head of hair, of what it was like to look normal, and I didn't want it to change.

I don't hate myself, I like myself. I'm just stating the injustices in this declining world (yes I think it's a problem mainly the West faces), I hate when other people diminish my value only because they watched too much Hollywood flicks where the guys who's a winner has a full head of hair and the odd guy or the villain is a bald loser, so you know, I must be this ultimate loser too. Jason Alexander will never save the day and get the hot girl, he cannot do that because he's bald, but Tom Cruise will.

"You have no hair, know your place." is what I read on these ignorant people's mind.

----------


## Age30 NW3

Again...your problem isn't hair. It's that you have a deep misunderstanding of people.

Other people won't have to go through that crap? Life is a crap fest. EVERYONE has their own special flavor of crap to deal with. What makes you so special? Not having hair? Please.

You're right...it's not like being short. Because being short is an actual physical limitation. It means being handicapped at sports, and being unable to reach things. It means being virtually unable to lead other men, and I won't even discuss the girls.

Do you know why people marginalize you for being bald? Because they hate their lives. Do you think for a second that a happy, confident, well-adjusted person gives a sh*t about your hair?

You need to focus on understanding what makes people act the way they do. Otherwise you will continue to be unhappy. Even if your surgery ends up a total success, you'll find another thing to complain about. The attitude of "I will fight and I will win" has nothing to do with your follicles.

----------


## baldozer

> Again...your problem isn't hair. It's that you have a deep misunderstanding of people.
> 
> Other people won't have to go through that crap? Life is a crap fest. EVERYONE has their own special flavor of crap to deal with. What makes you so special? Not having hair? Please.
> 
> *You're right...it's not like being short. Because being short is an actual physical limitation. It means being handicapped at sports, and being unable to reach things. It means being virtually unable to lead other men, and I won't even discuss the girls.*
> 
> Do you know why people marginalize you for being bald? Because they hate their lives. Do you think for a second that a happy, confident, well-adjusted person gives a sh*t about your hair?
> 
> You need to focus on understanding what makes people act the way they do. Otherwise you will continue to be unhappy. Even if your surgery ends up a total success, you'll find another thing to complain about. The attitude of "I will fight and I will win" has nothing to do with your follicles.


 Who says short people can't lead? Alexander the Great, Napoleon Bonaparte and Joseph Stalin for example were all short. And about girls, the guys in the clubs themselves give all the power to girls there by putting them on the pedestal. The greed for vagina overinflates the price of such women. Therefore, if those women brutally reject such men, its the fault of these men.

----------


## Age30 NW3

I never said short men *couldn't* lead. But it is definitely more difficult. In terms of sports and leadership, short stature is merely a handicap...not a hard line exclusion. That said, in a room full of tall men and short men, all else equal, it's less likely they will look first to a short man for leadership. Granted, if the short man consistently has killer ideas, he will be looked to. But the tall guy always gets the first look. Same with choosing sports teams on the schoolyard.

And who said anything about being in a club? I would never, ever suggest going to a club to meet women, even if you're tall and good-looking with great hair. The club is a terrible place for any type of social interaction beyond cheap sexual exchange.

The point with women and height is that a large percentage of women strictly rule out men below a certain height. Definitely not all women...certainly none of the girls I've slept with  :Smile:  But many...possibly most, won't even consider dating a short man. And I don't blame them...If I was in their position, I would do the same. But of all physical traits that women look for, height is the most non-negotiable.

I take it you're a short man? I'm 5'7", myself.

----------


## baldozer

> I never said short men *couldn't* lead. But it is definitely more difficult. In terms of sports and leadership, short stature is merely a handicap...not a hard line exclusion. That said, in a room full of tall men and short men, all else equal, it's less likely they will look first to a short man for leadership. Granted, if the short man consistently has killer ideas, he will be looked to. But the tall guy always gets the first look. Same with choosing sports teams on the schoolyard.
> 
> And who said anything about being in a club? I would never, ever suggest going to a club to meet women, even if you're tall and good-looking with great hair. The club is a terrible place for any type of social interaction beyond cheap sexual exchange.
> 
> The point with women and height is that a large percentage of women strictly rule out men below a certain height. Definitely not all women...certainly none of the girls I've slept with  But many...possibly most, won't even consider dating a short man. And I don't blame them...If I was in their position, I would do the same. But of all physical traits that women look for, height is the most non-negotiable.
> 
> *I take it you're a short man? I'm 5'7", myself*.


 No, I'm not short, but average, maybe a tad above average.

----------


## Age30 NW3

Yeah I was just kidding, I'm 6'2". Also I'm not balding at all, I'm famous movie actor Channing Tatum! Just wanted to see how bald people lived. Soooo glad I'm genetically perfect!

----------


## fred970

Well, Channing, I got bad news for ya!

----------


## Age30 NW3

Haha! Dude no girl would look at that photo and say "eww he's bald!!" They'd see an alpha male. Now imagine if he was chubby and out of shape...his stock price would plummet.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Damn, I didn't know his hair was that bad.  I just saw 21 jump street and it looked pretty full.

----------


## fred970

Concealers do miracles.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Yes they do.

----------


## Age30 NW3

That hairline looks bad to you? I think it looks money...I'd love if my line was like that.

----------


## LeonardoD

Holy **** Channing looks damn good with buzzed hair man. But he has high cheekbones and a very marked jaw, plus he has a perfect height! Absolute model material.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Baldozer is pretty hot himself.  At least he claims to be.

----------


## timetosurrender

This is a great thread/discussion. Men will have been balding for the whole of human existence. It's difficult to believe somtimes it's become such a major issue.

----------


## LeonardoD

It's a major problem now because the entire world has turned into such a superficial place. Most of the human populations has no real problems to conquer. The generations before us lived in pain and agony where it was all about surviving war, plagues etc. We've that no more. All we have is a battle of distribution.

I will go as far as say that balding in this era is the worst era to be balding in. Before it didn't matter much. And in a few generation baldness will be cured, limb lengthening will be advanced to such a point where you can choose how you want to look. And new problems arise...

But we... We're ****ed.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I will go as far as say that balding in this era is the worst era to be balding in. 
> 
> But we... We're ****ed.


 In my view, the fifties, sixties, seventies, eighties, and possibly the nineties were some of the worst of times for a young man to have visible hair loss.  In the seventies for instance, there were no effective treatments except hair transplants and seventies hair transplants sucked big time.  We're talking 4mm open donor scars all over the back of men's heads and very unnatural appearing results in the recipient areas.

Also in the seventies and eighties in particular very few men shaved their heads.  A young man in the seventies with a shaved head was viewed as very odd, like someone who underwent experimental shock therapy or lost their hair due to disease or radiation treatments.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## timetosurrender

Maybe there is more acceptance now? I guess it's men in general who need to push the notion that it's 'ok' to be bald. Seeing as the overwhelming majority of us will go bald anyway.

----------


## LeonardoD

Depends on your environment.

----------


## timetosurrender

Question...are there statistically a lot more bald men in the UK/Europe? I'd say (anecdotally) it's a lot more common where I live.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

We will never change the way people see bald men.  I don't know about the rest of the world, but in the US, everything is about looks.  Bald for the most part just doesn't look good on the majority of men.  So we all could say screw it and shave our heads, but that doesn't mean that all of a sudden society will view us as attractive.  They might view us as men that "don't give a shit", which is all fine and good, but it wont put us on top of the food chain.

----------


## PappinAce

i would have done that stuff if i had hair too. so i don't know what the point is here.

----------


## Ahab

> The vast majority of humans over 25 are not physically attractive, with or without hair. Most people are fat, pale, ugly, unhealthy, not good looking. As adults over 25, our abilities matter far more than our looks. And guess what? If you eat a super healthy diet (lots of veggies, no junk, no white bread, no fatty meat), exercise, and get a tan, you will be more attractive than most men with hair. Because most men with hair are unhealthy and out of shape.


 Nothing much matters to old women, and why is that important?

----------


## Simar

I think hair is not everything. Sometimes bald people looks more smart than others. its all about our mentallity.

----------


## JohnMPB

Why r u guys resurrecting threads from 3 yrs ago? Is the forum that dead?

----------


## Simar

Hiii  Age30 NW3

Hatss off to you. I really appreciate your thinking. Balding is not the end of the life. Great work

----------


## Cococlimber

not all people getting bald fits to their body figure or looks, so sometimes it is hard to accept the thing that the only one that makes you look good is now losing little by little.

----------


## Simar

I appreciate your thinking . Keep it up.

----------

